# Elk horn Charcuterie Board.



## GS-76 (Jun 16, 2022)

Just finished this piece.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 10 | Creative 2


----------



## jasonb (Jun 16, 2022)

Very creative idea!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## trc65 (Jun 16, 2022)

You've created a wonderful dining room ensemble!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 17, 2022)

Do you get to keep that or are you selling it?


----------



## phinds (Jun 17, 2022)

Since this is a woodworking forum, not a bone working forum it would be nice if you said what the wood is that the board is made out of. I read your title and my first thought was "now how the hell could he DO that (make a board out of elk horn) ?"


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jun 17, 2022)

phinds said:


> Since this is a woodworking forum, not a bone working forum it would be nice if you said what the wood is that the board is made out of. I read your title and my first thought was "now how the hell could he DO that (make a board out of elk horn) ?"


let me guess

myrtle wood


----------



## phinds (Jun 17, 2022)

vegas urban lumber said:


> let me guess
> 
> myrtle wood


That's my guess as well, but I'm not positive and in any case I like for posters to name the woods that they show so no one has to guess. It would not be uncommon to have a number of relatively inexperienced members who might have no idea what the wood is, even assuming our guess is correct.


----------



## Tony (Jun 17, 2022)

Great looking work Gary, regardless of what wood it is!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 17, 2022)

Myrtle wood slab dining room - love it muchly!


----------



## phinds (Jun 17, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Myrtle wood slab dining room - love it muchly!


HA! I was so focused on the board that I didn't even look at the table. You are right, that's a great table and further confirmation that the board is likely myrtle (California laurel, actually).


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Jun 17, 2022)

phinds said:


> HA! I was so focused on the board that I didn't even look at the table. You are right, that's a great table and further confirmation that the board is likely myrtle (California laurel, actually).


And….Look at the Benches at the ends of the table. They look like the ones he’s been posting the build of.


----------



## GS-76 (Jun 17, 2022)

MADE OF MYRTLEWOOD.
I forgot the rules. I mainly work with Myrtlewood.
It’s plain that I have irritated some folk. I will just watch what the posts for awhile.


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Jun 17, 2022)

Gary Schuler said:


> MADE OF MYRTLEWOOD.
> I forgot the rules. I mainly work with Myrtlewood.
> It’s plain that I have irritated some folk. I will just watch what the posts for awhile.


Please don't be offended by just one person here. Some folks become a little cantankerous in their Golden years. I and I'm sure others here enjoy your builds using MOSTLY Myrtle wood and it makes sense you use that wood because you live at "Myrtle Point" :}

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## GS-76 (Jun 17, 2022)

Just have a feeling I have been over posting, gonna take a break and just watch what other folks are doing with their projects.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 17, 2022)

Nawwwww ------ there is no such thing as over-posting when it has to do with purdy wood. AND I KNOW over-posting when I do it.!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## GS-76 (Jun 17, 2022)

All good, not going anywhere.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 17, 2022)

Love the Elk handles!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And to see all your work, well, not all, but so many pieces we have seen individually, what an incredible dining room!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sataro (Jun 17, 2022)

The board with the elk handles looks great! Reminds me of my Dad. He thought everything in the house needed elk bones attached to it. Your piece brings back fond memories. Thanks for showing it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jun 17, 2022)

That is such a great idea for the handles. One day you'll get an envelope in the mail with a $5. bill in it, that means I've used your idea and paid the due royalties. 

Posting too much??? Not even possible. It's a forum, that's what it's here for and doesn't belong to any one person in particular. While some of us, are most definitely more crotchety than others  , I think informal text has this hazard of sometimes portraying emotions that aren't really there.

Is there a story or history behind the Elk Horn? Are they from a hunt or a shed find?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jun 17, 2022)

Sataro said:


> The board with the elk handles looks great! Reminds me of my Dad. He thought everything in the house needed elk bones attached to it. Your piece brings back fond memories. Thanks for showing it.


I concur with your dad. I've got Whitetail tines and sheds all over my house. They just seem to naturally belong with woodwork.


----------



## Ray D (Jun 17, 2022)

Great looking piece….pieces. Myrtle wood is beautiful. What finish do you put on your charcuterie boards?


----------



## phinds (Jun 17, 2022)

Gary Schuler said:


> MADE OF MYRTLEWOOD.
> I forgot the rules. I mainly work with Myrtlewood.
> It’s plain that I have irritated some folk. I will just watch what the posts for awhile.


Irritated is WAY to strong. I just make it a habit of reminding folks to list the woods they show pics of. It isn't even a rule, just good forum etiquette to be polite to our less knowledgeable members.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## scootac (Jun 17, 2022)

phinds said:


> Irritated is WAY to strong. I just make it a habit of reminding folks to list the woods they show pics of. It isn't even a rule, just good forum etiquette to be polite to our less knowledgeable members.


What if I don't know what kind of wood it is?
Working with a piece right now that I'm not sure what it is.

But....to the OP.....nice idea and work! Along with everything else in the photo I assume you built.


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jun 17, 2022)

scootac said:


> What if I don't know what kind of wood it is?
> Working with a piece right now that I'm not sure what it is.
> 
> But....to the OP.....nice idea and work! Along with everything else in the photo I assume you built.


What if I don't know what kind of wood it is?
A) Post it in the Wood ID forum to see if it can be figured out. 
B) Specify it as Treewood or of the species & genus darnif iknow.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Jun 17, 2022)

Keep posting more pics because I like seeing wood that’s not found my area. That myrtle wood is beautiful. Table is really nice too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 17, 2022)

Gary Schuler said:


> MADE OF MYRTLEWOOD.
> I forgot the rules. I mainly work with Myrtlewood.
> It’s plain that I have irritated some folk. I will just watch what the posts for awhile.


Believe you post the best Myrtlewood pictures on this forum! Please continue as most of us are envious of your access to this beautiful wood! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## phinds (Jun 17, 2022)

scootac said:


> What if I don't know what kind of wood it is?





JerseyHighlander said:


> A) Post it in the Wood ID forum to see if it can be figured out.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jun 18, 2022)

Gary Schuler said:


> MADE OF MYRTLEWOOD.
> I forgot the rules. I mainly work with Myrtlewood.
> It’s plain that I have irritated some folk. I will just watch what the posts for awhile.


you certainly haven't over posted in my opinion, i grew up on cow creek outside of riddle oregon, i'd give just about anything to have access to the myrtle trees that i played around as a small child. every time i see one of your posts i think fondly of cow creek and then remember not so fondly the 200 days of rain a year we endured while working on my fathers christmas tree farms

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GS-76 (Jun 18, 2022)

Vegas, we used to live in Riddle. Had a house on the By-Pass Rd between the two Roseburg Lumber Co Mills. Loved it there also.


----------



## Steve in VA (Jun 18, 2022)

Beautiful pieces; one and all!!!


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jun 18, 2022)

Gary Schuler said:


> Vegas, we used to live in Riddle. Had a house on the By-Pass Rd between the two Roseburg Lumber Co Mills. Loved it there also.


i was on glenbrook loop south side of cow creek 2 1/2 miles out at what is now called turner rd, right beside russell creek, my father had the tree farms there from 1972 through 1990. i went to riddle elementary 1979 through 1985, then we moved to medford. my father taught biology at riddle high and then was principle at roseberg high then glendale high then phoenix high south of medford. spent many summers day on cow creek between the glenbrook bypass bridge floating downstream to the house on tubes


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jun 18, 2022)

there is a good sized burly myrtle wood tree at the mouth of russell creek on cow creek


----------



## GS-76 (Jun 18, 2022)

I was a a millwright at the Swanson mill at Glendale.


----------



## GS-76 (Jun 18, 2022)

I used to get Blue stain pine for projects cheap, as they chipped a lot of it then.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jun 18, 2022)

Gary Schuler said:


> I used to get Blue stain pine for projects cheap, as they chipped a lot of it then.


what year did or would you have graduated high school?


----------

